# Hallo alle miteinander



## fluffy (4. Mai 2008)

Ab heute bin ich auch dabei  
 Mein Teich ist nicht so riesig (20 m2), noch in der Entstehungsphase. Aber die größten Erdbewegungen habe ich bereits geschafft. Nun plagen mich noch einige Sorgen: Wühlmäuse! Wie verlege ich das Vlies richtig? Wie schaffe ich es, dass die Krallen meines 40 kg schweren Hundes die Folie nicht durchlöchern. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von euch einen Tipp.
fluffy


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo alle miteinander*

 fluffy,

herzlich :Willkommen2   bei uns im Club.

Ich habe mir mal dein Bild geliehen ...  
 

Kannst du den rot markierten Bereich nicht noch weiter ausdehnen? 
Die Mehrkosten für die Folie und das Vlies fallen dabei nur geringfügig ins Gewicht.
Dafür erhälst du aber auf Dauer in wesentlich stabileres System und deine Fische (falls welche geplant sind) haben im Winter, wenn die Oberfläche zufriert, wesentlich mehr Platz zur Verfügung. 

Wenn dein Hund gerne plantschen geht, würde ich auch auf die Folie ein Vlies und vllt. sogar noch eine Ufermatte legen.
Die Ufermatte hat zusätzlich noch den Vorteil, das du diese mit dementsprechenden Samen zum "blühen" bekommst. 
Außerdem wird dann auch garantiert nichts mehr von der Folie zu sehen sein.  

Beschreibe doch noch mal, was für einen Teich du genau planst.
Natur- oder Fischteich, wenn Fischteich, welche Fische.
Soll gefiltert werden (bei Fischen schon fast ein Muss) oder nicht?
Gepumpte Version, oder in Schwerkraft ausgeführt?

Du siehst, noch einiges an Fragen.

Außerdem empfehle ich dir unser Basiswissen zum Teichbau (Klick in meiner Signatur).

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei deinem Teichbau und bei uns.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo alle miteinander*

Hallo Fluffy, 
herzlich Willkommen ! 

Franks Vorschlag ist 100 % richtig, aber er bietet noch einen weiteren Vorteil:
- bei Deiner Lösung und dem kleinen tiefen loch würde die Folie unendlich mehr Falten schlagen als bei Franks Vorschlag. 

Liebe Grüße von Wolf (... der gleich in die Sauna verschwindet)


----------



## fluffy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo alle miteinander*

Hallo Frank, hallo Wuzzel,
vielen Dank für die Tipps. 
Ich möchte einen Naturteich mit vielen Amphibien, vorerst keinen Fischen aber vielen Pflanzen anlegen. Direkt an der Terrasse habe ich eine Art "Bauchbadewanne" für meinen Hund geplant. Schwimmen kann er auch in der Alster, aber wenn es sehr heiß ist, legt er sich gerne einmal ins Wasser. Ich dachte auf die Folie ein weiteres Vlies zu legen und darauf einige Steinplatten, damit die Krallen nichts zerstören. Auf die Seiten werde ich jetzt auch dickes Vlies packen, gute Idee!!, da hatte ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht. Zum tiefen Bereich wollte ich einige größere Steine legen, damit er nicht dorthin kommt.
Dank Eurer Tipps habe ich die tiefste Stelle nun auf 1.50mx1m erweitert. Allerdings in die andere Richtung. Wegen der "Bauchbadewanne"  
 
Langfristig möchte ich noch gerne ein Supmpfbeet anlegen und einen kleinen Bachlauf zum Teich haben. Dann brauche ich ja spätestens auch eine Pumpe mit Filter. Aber momentan steht mir die Auslegerei mit dem Vlies und der Folie noch etwas bevor. Das Vlies muss man wohl in den Ecken zuschneiden, oder?
Ihr seht, ich bin noch reiner Theoretiker, aber hochmotiviert


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo alle miteinander*

Hi fluffy (hast du auch einen richtigen Namen?  )

schau mal hier in Beitrag Nr. 18, so habe ich das gemacht.

Ich habe wirklich nur gaaaanz grob zugeschnitten, da das Vlies wesentlich flexibler ist als die eigentliche Teichfolie. 

Hast du die Teichfolie schon bestellt?
Wenn nicht, achte darauf genügend zu bestellen. Min. 60 cm pro Rand dazugeben!


----------



## Olli.P (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo alle miteinander*

Hallo fluffy,

:willkommen bei den Teich :__ nase 

ich hab mir auch mal dein Bild geklaut.....:smoki 

Mach doch die Tiefenzone nicht sooo steil.

Geh lieber da bei dem rot eingezeichneten schräg nach unten, das gibt dann nicht sooo viele Falten.  
 

Das mit dem schräg nach unten würde ich sowieso insgesamt machen iss besser. 

Und für das Vlies brauchst du keine Schere. Das lässt sich ganz gut so verlegen das ist richtig schön weich. Wenn du die Folie vor dem Verlegen eine viertel oder halbe Stunde in der Sonne liegen lässt geht das damit auch sehr gut, dann wird die auch richtig schön weich. 
Aber pass auf das die nicht zu lange auf dem Rassen liegt, da kann ihm das dann sehr leicht zu heiß werden.


----------

